# Sticky  Welcome to the Under 25's Board and Useful Links



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*Hi! I'm C0nfused.. *
*I'm the volunteer for the Under 25's board.. I thought I'd put together some links you may find useful  *
*If you have any questions about the Under 25's board please feel free to send me a message and I'll try and help where I can  *
*Jenny*

*New to FF? *
Why not introduce yourself? ~   CLICK HERE
What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

*Starting Out*

Fertility Investigations - CLICK HERE
Diagnosis ~ CLICK HERE 
Investigations & Immunology ~ CLICK HERE

*Treatment*
Preparing For Treatment / Waiting To Start Treatment - CLICK HERE
IVF General chat ~CLICK HERE
Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ CLICK HERE
IUI chat ~CLICK HERE

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE
Donor conception ~ CLICK HERE
Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ CLICK HERE
Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

*2WW*
2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE
Keep a diary of your treatment ~ CLICK HERE
Negative Cycle & Inbetween Treatment ~ CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy and Parenting*
Pregnancy ~  CLICK HERE 
Parenting ~  CLICK HERE


----------

